# shipping eggs



## WendyBeoBuddy (Dec 12, 2011)

Has anyone ever done it? It is quite common in finch breeders so that they can get seperate bloodlines. But i have never heard if it with cockatiels.
There is a week dateline that the eggs would still be good and if shipped before this date and put under a foster, then they might hatch and you will have your new bloodline.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I've never heard it done with tiels, only chickens and quails and such.


----------



## WendyBeoBuddy (Dec 12, 2011)

Do you think it could work?


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Only if the eggs were never sat on to begin with, eggs that have started the incubation process can't be chilled or the babies wont develop. Tiel eggs can go for about ten days before they're no longer viable.


----------



## WendyBeoBuddy (Dec 12, 2011)

yes i know this, i know the whole process of shipping eggs. i know that they have to be recently laid and shipped before incubation starts as well as the first egg laid in the clutch has to be within a week at most before it goes bad when sent.

I am not a breeder of finches but i do let mine breed occasionally about once a year.
so you see my point. I am planning on getting some Black Breasted zebra eggs shipped to me sometime in the near future when i make my armiore aviaries for the tiels and my zebra finches.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I don't understand...you were asking about shipping and I was telling you how it could be done? But to be honest I don't know of any breeders that would give up their eggs.


----------



## WendyBeoBuddy (Dec 12, 2011)

I was not asking  i was asking if anyone had done it before. sorry for the misunderstanding :blush:
i was unsure whether it was common amongst cockatiel breeders because it is very common with finch breeders.

I know it is a lot easier to get eggs from finches then it is from tiels though, so i understand why most breeders would not want to.


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

Funny I found someone online that ships parrot eggs while looking for ceramic dummy eggs. I was under the impression that parrot eggs were not as hardy as chicken eggs and any jarring would cause DIS.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I don't think its very common, but I was talking to a friend and she says they're posted on kiji (Canada's form of ebayclassifieds) a lot.


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

I wonder what the viability of them would be. You'd think there would be an extremely high loss.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Maybe, it just all depends on how well they were packaged I would think. Obviously I don't think it would be worth it to try.


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

There would be too many variables that could cause problems. Any smart sell would put a disclaimer that eggs are not guaranteed to hatch, but that would be an expensive dud though.


----------



## WendyBeoBuddy (Dec 12, 2011)

The eggs are NOT guaranteed to hatch. this is why when people ship eggs all the person who wants the eggs has to pay is for shipping. most breeders do not put a price on the eggs because of this.
if packaged correctly and was sent at the correct time and the person had a foster ready, then the only thing stopping it would be the elements more than anything. there is a whole thread about this on another forum but it is for finches. it is the same concept though 
http://finchforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=11&t=18953
you really should check it out, there are a lot of pages though...


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

One concern would be CITES restrictions for parrots, it would be hard to prove what you have are in fact cockatiel eggs. Finch eggs are also more hardy than parrot eggs, I still think it would be a waste of a good egg. The embryo would more than likely arrive DIS because of the jarring, even if they were padded, they would still move a lot.


----------



## WendyBeoBuddy (Dec 12, 2011)

Not if padded correctly, The embryo would not even BE there because the eggs would not yet be incubated therefore no baby yet. while in this stage it is a kind of suspended animation almost-until that 10 days after laid is up.
If padded correctly heres how it would be done-
Take a foam pad and cut holes to the amount of eggs being shipped. And you have to make sure they are going in a box that has an open top and does not have to slide out. and then put a foam pad under this and cotton pads as well. fasten the top foam pad to the bottom one and place the eggs into the holes. Once the eggs are in, you put cotton balls stretched out over and around the egg to ensure it is securely in the package. and put a foam pad on top. then you would put it in a box and then put that into a larger box with newspaper or a harder foam pad on top and under the first box to ensure that the first box is safe and securely tape the top of the second box.

Because of the suspended animation, the eggs should be fine unless these things happen
To hot
To cold
being crushed
Shipping at a non proper time (say ship it on friday-won't send until monday) 
Getting lost in mail
Or being sent to late after the eggs are laid. 
you only have a certain amount of time to get the fosters on the eggs. they must be shipped properly and on the correct day in order for this to work.


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

How do you factor in temperatures that may cause embryo development or chilling of the eggs? I'm not saying it can't be done, I'm just saying it's not common, the only place I've seen that ships parrot eggs is out of the country. I was also warned it was a scam. I'm curious where these eggs are coming from and where they are going too.


----------



## WendyBeoBuddy (Dec 12, 2011)

I would only guess that reputable breeders would stay in mind to do this correctly. You factor this in yes, if you want the eggs delivered to you on the right date then you have to be HOME when they come. so that they don't get cooked! sometimes it is up to the person to get the eggs in on time that wants them. The breeder sends the eggs usually on a monday, if you are half way across the country, they should be at your door by Wednesday and no later. Flat rate shipping is commonly used with finch breeders-if it fits, it ships right? haha


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

Not everyone gets their priority mail in three days. I've ordered chicks before and shipped on Monday, they would not arrive until Thursday even with next day air. This is normal for where I live, mail always runs two days slower than it should, because there are 5 checkpoints between Los Angeles and here, it takes two or three days just to get here from LA. Even when ordering goslings and ducklings from 200 miles away it takes almost 3 days to get here. 

I still don't understand how you compensate for temperature fluctuations while shipping. You never explained that. I also wasn't talking about the eggs being padded, I mean the jarring from just moving on the truck or airplane, those baggage handlers are not very gentile. I know someone who worked for the post office, he would tell stories about workers throwing or mishandling fragile packages just because it said fragile.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

I see people selling eggs as well, however, I have been told 99% of them people sell you eggs that aren’t what they said they are, they are dead in shell, or plain duds. This is in Australia, completely different, but I don’t think I could do it_… _I would rather wait and sell when they are ready, you could be killing a chick/chicks by putting its life at risk. You are also paying money for eggs that might’nt hatch, or what if they happen to get lost and by the time they get to you, it is too late, even if packaged well and etc. 

Mentha, good point brought up, lots of the delivery people can be really rough, experienced this enough times when we have had goods delivered only to find they are damaged or something happened to them, and most people want you to pay the extra $ to cover the item(s) if something happens, this is what I have done after paying money only to end up with something expensive being broken/damaged/not working, and I can’t send it back because it isn’t their problem, when it leaves the post office it is out of their hands, which is true, plus my stupid fault for not paying to have it covered if something happens, but the delivery people shouldn’t be throwing stuff around, especially expensive stuff! I had a cage damaged in several places because one dumb guy decided to leave the box at the front door step right on the edge and it fell down the stairs.


----------

